# Best braided line?



## telsonman (Jun 5, 2012)

What would be the best for an inshore set up? I'm thinking about Sufix 832 because of reviews I've read online, but I'm curious to hear what yall think.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 5, 2012)

I use Power Pro on my inshore setups. Been using it for 5 years or so and never had a single problem with it.


----------



## telsonman (Jun 6, 2012)

Just the normal power pro?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep the original. I use the 30lb which is 8lb diameter.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Jun 6, 2012)

*Line*

Ditto on the power pro.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 6, 2012)

TufLine XP
It got a 90lb blue in for doodleflop in the TN River around rocks and who knows what


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't like power pro but I have never used the other brands. We tried using it for trolling offshore on two setups (for the small diameter) and it snapped on several occasions. They owe me a few stretch 30s come to think of it. I won't ever use another braid for saltwater again.


----------



## steveus (Jun 6, 2012)

Never had a problem with Power Pro. Sometimes I just get tired of braid and go back to mono for a while, but Power Pro is the only braid I use in saltwater.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 6, 2012)

I use Power Pro, but have heard good things about Jerry Brown. I would not use it for trolling without a 100 yd or so mono topshot  since it has no stretch.


----------



## fairweather (Jun 6, 2012)

I went to the Suffix 832 this year and like it a lot. I was not having any problems with the Power Pro, but I think the Suffix is a little better behaved.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 6, 2012)

Jerry Brown, either hollow or solid core.  Depends on how you want to attach your leader.  I know alot of folks have a problem attaching mono or floro to braid, but if you take the time to learn the knots it is great for most applications called for in saltwater fishing.  I use the PR knot, but that requires a bobbin but it is a great knot.  Braid will cut through mono like a hot knife through butter if you do not tie the right knot.


----------



## GASeminole (Jun 6, 2012)

I use the Albright Knot  for Braid to Fluoro leaders 

http://www.flyfishingnetwork.org/knots/albright-knot.php


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jun 6, 2012)

power pro. wont ever look back. usually 30#. less worries if something big comes by that i wasnt targeting.

i use that on my inshore only rods throwing artificials. 

if im going to start heaving heavy lead on a surf rod i use p-line with a shock leader. no way id throw 4+ oz on braid! good way to get stiches or lose fingers! surf rods i use all co-polymer lines


----------



## j_seph (Jun 6, 2012)

robinsonfam1 said:


> power pro. wont ever look back. usually 30#. less worries if something big comes by that i wasnt targeting.
> 
> i use that on my inshore only rods throwing artificials.
> 
> if im going to start heaving heavy lead on a surf rod i use p-line with a shock leader. no way id throw 4+ oz on braid! good way to get stiches or lose fingers! surf rods i use all co-polymer lines


We throw 3-8 oz weight all the time with Tuf Line on baitcasters


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jun 6, 2012)

j_seph said:


> We throw 3-8 oz weight all the time with Tuf Line on baitcasters



good point. i forgot to mention my surf rods are spinners.

bait cast i wouldnt be afraid of either. its that whole loop thing coming off the spinning real with fingers right there kinds freaks me out for braids.

ive been wondering about the tuf-line as it claims to be so round and smooth. im guessing that you like it and it holds up well?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 6, 2012)

robinsonfam1 said:


> good point. i forgot to mention my surf rods are spinners.
> 
> bait cast i wouldnt be afraid of either. its that whole loop thing coming off the spinning real with fingers right there kinds freaks me out for braids.
> 
> ive been wondering about the tuf-line as it claims to be so round and smooth. im guessing that you like it and it holds up well?


Love it, got some been on reels for 2-3 years and just as good as it was then. Couple got forgotten/misplaced outside and still good, especially with the UV blocker it has on the line as well


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Jerry Brown hollow core on 65 lb and up, Fire line on the lighter stuff. I've used a bunch of PP with zero problems


----------



## nickel back (Jun 6, 2012)

yep...power pro is good stuff and like redneck said,learn how to tie the right knott.....

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## gcs (Jun 6, 2012)

Power pro for me. I've been using it for a few years now with no problem at all.


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 6, 2012)

suffix performance braid and 2nd choice power pro. i use mostly 2500-3000 series spinning reels. 20lb test with 20lb fluoro leader tied with a dbl uni knot. on bait casters i go up to 30 or 40lb braid.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 6, 2012)

robinsonfam1 said:


> power pro. wont ever look back. usually 30#. less worries if something big comes by that i wasnt targeting.
> 
> i use that on my inshore only rods throwing artificials.
> 
> if im going to start heaving heavy lead on a surf rod i use p-line with a shock leader. no way id throw 4+ oz on braid! good way to get stiches or lose fingers! surf rods i use all co-polymer lines



I throw poppers over 4oz all the time with braid and pe line.  They make gloves just for that and you don't need to worry about your fingers at all.  The gloves come in handy when fighting a large fish on high drag too.  I really load the rod when I am throwing poppers and you don't feel a thing with good gloves, I use either jigging master or smith gloves and in a pinch I have used pelagic gloves also.  If you don't want to wear gloves just make your leader longer so you aren't fingering the braid or pe line.  A slim pr knot about 2 inches fills the bill for that type of fishing.


----------



## work2play (Jun 6, 2012)

Power Pro! ever since they started selling it-put the Fire Line down for good.
10lbs on trout/red/flounder Shimano spinners
30lbs on sheepshead Garcia casters
50lbs on snapper/grouper Penn conventionals


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jun 7, 2012)

As mostly a bass fisherman, I'm surprised to see so many using 30lb braid on baitcasters.  At that small a line diameter, and especially with hard fighting saltwater fish, do you not have an issue with the braid "digging in" on itself?


----------



## telsonman (Jun 7, 2012)

which kind of power pro is everyone using? I've seen a few different kinds.


----------



## FSU Turtle (Jun 7, 2012)

For inshore rigs I typically use regular Power Pro 10lb on 2500 and 3000 size spinners, 15lb on 4000 size, and for heavier rigs 20lb on 5000 size. For most of my flats fishing I use the 10 lb or 15lb PP with 20lb fluoro carbon leaders. I use a three loop surgeons knot to attach the leader, and you can put a lot of pressure on a charging red. I set my drag fairly light due to the limited stretch and palm the spool for extra pressure when needed.


----------



## d-a (Jun 8, 2012)

Chris at Tech said:


> As mostly a bass fisherman, I'm surprised to see so many using 30lb braid on baitcasters.  At that small a line diameter, and especially with hard fighting saltwater fish, do you not have an issue with the braid "digging in" on itself?




Only when its not originally spooled on under tension. I use 5-6lbs of tension when spooling my lighter braid(30-40lb braid) on my reels

d-a


----------

